# Bible study on Covenant Theology



## Braden (Apr 10, 2018)

I wanna write up a Bible study on Covenant theology. Who can give me some resources, passages, etc.?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 10, 2018)

This might help https://www.ruinandredemption.com/. See also Dr McMahon's book Covenant Theology made easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Apr 10, 2018)

If you're looking for something shorter, check these out:

Motyer: https://theologicalstudies.org.uk/article_otcovenant_motyer.html
Packer: http://www.gospelpedlar.com/articles/Bible/cov_theo.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> Packer: http://www.gospelpedlar.com/articles/Bible/cov_theo.html


I second this. It is excellent. Another excellent essay is Vos' Doctrine of the covenant in Reformed Theology [also found in his shorter writings] https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/vos_covenant.html


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 12, 2018)

The best intro book out there by far is Jonty Rhodes's book Covenants Made Simple. This is standard, Reformed, non-idiosyncratic covenant theology for the beginner.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for this recommendation Lane; I hadn't heard about this one. Just downloaded the kindle and looking forward to giving it a read.


----------

